# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Χαλασμένοι ιμάντες αρτοπαρασκευαστή United BM-5126

## pas2007

Καλησπέρα έχω τον παραπάνω αρτοπαρασκευαστή http://www.skroutz.gr/s/347935/United-BM-5126.html
και έχουν τριφτεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό οι 2 ιμάντες στο μοτερ. Συγκεκριμένα προχθές ενω ζήμωνε σε κάποια φάση σταμάτησε και όταν προχώρησε στο ζέσταμα του ζυμαριού μετά από 2 ώρες το ζυμάρι ήταν κρύο και η αντίσταση ήταν χλυαρή. Ταυτόχρονα μύρισε καμμένο χωρίς να ρίξει κάποια ασφάλεια αλλά στην οθόνη έδειχνε ότι το πρόγραμμα έτρεχε κανονικά. 
Συνδέονται οι χαλασμένοι ιμάντες με το ότι η αντίσταση δεν θερμάνθηκε?

Θα μπορούσα να αγοράζω από κάπου τους ιμάντες για να δοκιμάσω τι θα γίνει στην συνέχεια. Δλδ πως τους ζητάμε αυτούς τους ιμάντες και πως μετράμε τις διαστάσεις.

Άνοιξα την συσκευή και στην πλακέτα δεν φαίνονται καμμένα εξαρτήματα ούτε κάτι άλλο περίεργο. Δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει νέο πολύμετρο για να έκανα κάποια μέτρηση προσπάθησα να δω μόνο από οπτικής πλευράς αν υπάρχει κάτι και το μόνο χαλασμένο είναι οι ιμάντες.

Έχω βάλει φωτογραφίες για να δείτε.

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## matthew

Οι συγκεκριμένοι είναι οδοντωτοί. ΟΛΟΙ οι ιμάντες είναι τυποποιημένοι με βάση τις διαστάσεις τους & στην εξωτερική πλευρά αναγράφουν επάνω τον κωδικό τυποποίησης. Αν έχει σβηστεί ο κωδικός τότε πάρε μαζί σου τους ιμάντες & πήγαινε σε κατάστημα που πουλάει βίδες, ιμάντες, εργαλεία κλπ για να βρεις ακριβώς τους ίδιους, ή να τους παραγγείλει αν δεν έχει διαθέσιμους. Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στον αντιπρόσωπο, αλλά απ' ότι θυμάμαι από ζυμωτήρι-φουρνάκι που είχα, τους πουλάνε ακριβά οι αντιπροσωπίες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορείς να διακρίνεις (με στοιχεία) αν γράφουν κάτι επάνω στον ιμάντα? τύπος διαστάσεις? (μπορείς να πας με δείγμα του ιμάντα και οδοντωτής τροχαλίας)  στα συνεργεία αυτοκινήτων . Ηλεκτρονικά είδη ανταλλακτικών. Ραπτομηχανές.




> μετά από 2 ώρες το ζυμάρι ήταν κρύο και η αντίσταση ήταν χλυαρή.


Μπορεί να επέλεξες πρόγραμμα ζύμης (σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα η αντίσταση είναι πολύ χλιαρή)




> Ταυτόχρονα μύρισε καμμένο χωρίς να ρίξει κάποια ασφάλεια αλλά στην οθόνη έδειχνε ότι το πρόγραμμα έτρεχε κανονικά.


Αυθαίρετα θα έλεγα ότι οι ιμάντες λόγω φθοράς ζόρισαν και το μοτέρ (ίσως το μοτέρ μύρισε καμένος πυκνωτής )

Το τεστάρισες χωρίς τους ιμάντες?

Έννοια σου (ακριβοί ιμάντες ) Χ 2? .. πάμε για καινούριο?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301107913801?_rdc=1
http://www.kitchenworks.org/small-ki...how=..&page=59

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310831721167?_rdc=1

----------


## matthew

> Αυθαίρετα θα έλεγα ότι οι ιμάντες λόγω φθοράς ζόρισαν και το μοτέρ (ίσως το μοτέρ μύρισε καμένος πυκνωτής )


  Απεναντίας, όταν χαλαρώσουν ή φθαρούν οι ιμάντες (& αρχίσει να πηδάει δόντια η οδοντωτή τροχαλία) τότε το μοτέρ ζορίζεται λιγότερο εφόσον μειώνεται το φορτίο επάνω του.  :Wink:

----------


## pas2007

Καλησπέρα ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Να πω οτι μίλησα με Αμοιρίδης Σαββίδης την αντιπροσωποία και κοστίζουν 12€ οι 2 ιμάντες οπότε θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω πρώτα και αλλού.
Πρώτα θα ήθελα να κάνω αυτό που είπε ο κυριακίδης και μετά βλέπουμε. Πάντως το πρόγραμμα ήταν πρόγραμμα 3 ωρών που είχα επιλέξει δλδ για ζύμωμα ψήσιμο και τα σχετικά. Είναι αυτό που επιλέγουμε πάντα.

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι στους ιμάντες δεν αναγράφεται κάτι πάνω τους οπότε θα τους έχω οπωσδήποτε μαζί μου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μέτρησε και την αντίσταση . συνήθως είναι 800w (λογικά ωμικά πρέπει να την μετρήσεις περίπου 60Ωμ )  W=U2/R = 220Vx220V / 60Ωμ = 48400 / 60 = 800W  (πιθανόν να κάνει σώμα με την γείωση)

----------


## pas2007

Λοιπόν έκανα δοκιμή στην συσκευή χωρίς τους ιμάντες και είδα ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά δλδ πάτησα ένα πρόγραμμα στην τύχη και ξεκίνησε το μοτέρ να περιστρέφεται και μετά από λίγο η αντίσταση να θερμαίνεται. Έκανα 5-6 δοκιμές για αρκετή ώρα και με άλλα προγράμματα και φαίνονται όλα εντάξει. Άρα πιστεύω πως μόνο οι ιμάντες λοίπουν και θα τελειώσει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

να πάρεις μαζί σου και τον οδοντωτό τροχό για να συγκρίνεις τον ιμάντα (αν πατάει καλά στις οδοντώσεις) . (να μην σου πω όλη την συσκευή για να δοκιμάσεις διάφορους ιμάντες "αν δεν έχει ρεγουλατόρ για σύσφιξη" για την εύρεση σωστού μήκους) 

Η μυρωδιά πιθανόν ήταν από τον ιμάντα . Άντε και ο Αλλάχ βοηθός .

----------


## pas2007

Εϊχα σκεφτεί και εγώ να πάρω μαζί μου το μεγάλο γρανάζι.
Σκέφτομαι μήπως τελικά να στραφώ μόνο προς την αντιπροσωποία.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εϊχα σκεφτεί και εγώ να πάρω μαζί μου το μεγάλο γρανάζι.
> Σκέφτομαι μήπως τελικά να στραφώ μόνο προς την αντιπροσωποία.


Ψάξε όπου μπορείς και πάρε το από εκείνον που έχει πιο κοντό κέρατο

----------


## pas2007

Καλησπέρα επανέρχομαι με το θέμα.

Σήμερα αγόρασα νέους  ιμάντες και μετά από αρκετή ώρα τους τοποθέτησα αλλά το μοτερ κάποιες  φορές περιστρέφει κανονικά τα γρανάζια ενώ τις περισσότερες κολλάει και  το μοτερ απλά μουγκρίζει χωρίς να γυρίζουν τα γρανάζια παρά μόνο αν  σπρώξω το μεγάλο με το χερί μέχρι που σταματάνε πάλι. Τα γρανάζια τα  έβαλα σωστά όπως και τους ιμάντες (με παίδεψε αρκετά) οπότε δεν ξέρω  τώρα τι γίνεται.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το γρανάζι ρολλάρει καλά? έχει τριβές που το κάνει βαρύ? οι ιμάντες μήπως είναι πάρα πολύ σφιχτοί? έχει περιθώριο (ρεγουλατόρ) στο μοτέρ να το χαλαρώσεις λίγο?... δες τον πυκνωτή που είναι για το μοτέρ και αντικατέστησε τον (σαν τελευταία ελπίδα ) αλλιώς κάτι θα έχει πάθει το μοτέρ ή κάποια κακή επαφή τροφοδοσίας από τα ρελέ?

----------


## pas2007

Ο άξονας του κεντρικού γραναζιού που είναι στο μοτέρ γυρίζει κανονικά (τον έχω γυρίσει αρκετές φορές πριν πάρω  τους ιμάντες) αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι πολύ σφιχτοί οι ιμάντες.  Έβαλα το ένα γρανάζι μόνο του (το μεγάλο) και το περιστρέφει κανονικά.


 Να πάρω αν είναι αύριο ένα γράσσο να δω πως θα πάει? μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως το ζητάω και πάνω κάτω τιμή?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με επιφύλαξη για το γράσσο γιατί μπορεί να δημιουργήσει δηλητηριώδεις αναθυμιάσεις . Πιστεύω ότι οι ιμάντες μπορεί να έχουν μια μικροδιαφορά και είναι πάρα πολύ σφικτοί (αν υπάρχει περίπτωση το μοτέρ να το φέρεις ελάχιστα λίγο πιο κοντά για να χαλαρώσουν λίγο ακόμα οι ιμάντες ?) .. αυτό που σου είπα για πυκνωτή του μοτέρ έλεγξε το

----------


## pas2007

μου φαινεται οτι τελικα δεν ηταν μονο στους ιμαντες το προβλημα.  Μολις παρατηρησα οτι στην φαση του ψησιματος και ενω το μοτερ κανει μια  αναμενομενη παυση η αντισταση μενει κρυα και για καποιον πολυ περιεργο  λογο αρχιζει να ζεσταινεται το μοτερ ενω ειναι σταματημενο. Δεν ξερω τι να πω.

Απο δω και περα μαλλον δεν υπαρχει επιστροφη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μου φαινεται οτι τελικα δεν ηταν μονο στους ιμαντες το προβλημα.  Μολις παρατηρησα οτι στην φαση του ψησιματος και ενω το μοτερ κανει μια  αναμενομενη παυση η αντισταση μενει κρυα και για καποιον πολυ περιεργο  λογο αρχιζει να ζεσταινεται το μοτερ ενω ειναι σταματημενο. Δεν ξερω τι να πω.
> 
> Απο δω και περα μαλλον δεν υπαρχει επιστροφη.


Η αναμενόμενη παύση και η αντίσταση που μένει κρύα ... δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη δυσλειτουργίας έτσι κάνουν συνήθως (μετά την παύση του μοτέρ για να προχωρήσει με χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία θαλάμου για το φούσκωμα της ζύμης). Το ζεστό μοτέρ πάλι δεν είναι απόδειξη αφού αυτό εννοείται θα ζεσταθεί και μετά την παύση . 
Το θέμα είναι πως παρατηρείς εσύ κάποια πράγματα π.χ. αν παρατήρησες να πηγαίνει ρεύμα στο μοτέρ και εκείνο παραδόξως δεν γύριζε ή μούγκριζε . 
Υποψιάζομαι κάποιο πρόβλημα στην περιέλιξη του μοτέρ στο να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία και κόβει από δικό του θερμικό? όλα πιθανά. Για να βγάλεις άκρη θέλει εμπράγματες μετρήσεις πάνω στην πράξη λειτουργίας π.χ. τα αμπέρ που τραβάει το μοτέρ κτλ έτσι ώστε να εντοπίσεις το βασικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## pas2007

Λοιπον Κ. Κυριακίδη τελικά όπως τα λέτε είναι απλα βιάστηκα να μιλήσω. Δεν θυμόμουν το προγραμμα πως λειτουργούσε και ναι γινεται αυτη η παυση και μετα απο 5 λεπτα αρχιζει να αναβει η αντισταση. Το θεμα με τους πολυ σφιχτους ιμαντες λυθηκε απλα μετακινοντας ελαχιστα το μοτερ. Όπως και να εχει τωρα γινεται μια τελευταια δοκιμη και επιτελους λειτουργει σωστα.

Λοιπον ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις χρησιμες συμβουλες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ενημέρωσε και για όποιους επόμενους . που βρήκες τους ιμάντες /κόστος / στοιχεία που γράφει επάνω ο ιμάντας κτλ

----------


## pas2007

Εδώ http://www.imantas.gr βρήκα τους ιμάντες και τους δύο 8€ (H αντιπροσωποία ζητάει 12€), είναι Made In Japan . Κατασκευάζονται από την Mitsuboshi http://www.mitsuboshi.co.jp/english/
Αυτό το συμπέρανα διότι το κατάστημα έχει ιμάντες μόνο αυτή της εταιρίας αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Τα νούμερα είναι τα 420 και 560 αλλά αν τους πεις γιατί χρήση τους θες σου δίνουν τα σωστά νούμερα.

----------


## Ηλιας Αφ

> Απεναντίας, όταν χαλαρώσουν ή φθαρούν οι ιμάντες (& αρχίσει να πηδάει δόντια η οδοντωτή τροχαλία) τότε το μοτέρ ζορίζεται λιγότερο εφόσον μειώνεται το φορτίο επάνω του.



φιλε εχεις λαθος εδω, καθε πηδημα που κανει ο ιμαντας πανω στο γραναζι ειναι σαν να ξεκιναει συνεχεια το μοτερ και ζορισμα τρωει το μοτερ αρα θερμοκρασιες και φθορες περισσοτερες εχει.

----------


## Anargyros

Τα νούμερα είναι 420 + 564. Δεν υπάρχει διάσταση 560 γιατί με τα δόντια ΔΕΝ χωράει να γυρίσει. 

Μπορείτε να πάτε σε συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων να κάνουν την δουλειά να βάλουν τους νέους ιμάντες όπως βάζουν τους ιμάντες στα αυτοκίνητα, έχουν εργαλεία να τους μαζέψουν, ξεχειλώσουν λίγο αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Τα νούμερα είναι 420 + 564. Δεν υπάρχει διάσταση 560 γιατί με τα δόντια ΔΕΝ χωράει να γυρίσει. 
> 
> Μπορείτε να πάτε σε συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων να κάνουν την δουλειά να βάλουν τους νέους ιμάντες όπως βάζουν τους ιμάντες στα αυτοκίνητα, έχουν εργαλεία να τους μαζέψουν, ξεχειλώσουν λίγο αν χρειαστεί.


Ευχαριστούμε  Πολύ, αν και πιστεύω πως ήδη έχει επισκευάσει επιτυχώς την συσκευή του ο φίλος, ειδικά μετά από 6+ Χρόνια....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

